# breeding pair of red jewels



## bigJ68 (May 27, 2012)

I moved my pair of red jewels a week ago into a 29 gallon tank with approx 50 fry...the male has been very pale but the female is still bright red. I haven't noticed any aggression between them, both came from my 75 gal, this is their 3rd brood in as many months, tank parameters are the same, thoughts of moving him back to the bigger tank...he seems to be staying away from the female, so I'm thinking she may be getting possessive of the fry...any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm moving this to the West African forum. You will have more of a change for expert advice on Jewels there.


----------

